
Show HN: How do you uploads your pictures from your pc to your instagram? - pplabs
I developed a Chrome Extension in my spare time.
I felt terrible using Instagram on my computer so I decided to do that.
In fact, this plug-in is for my own use, of course, now finished, it can serve more people.
It named Instagram Enhancement Suite, I hope you will like it.
Here are the features:
￼
The first feature is publishing pics on PC, this feature was developed to meet the need to publish the HD original image on the computer. Because I own a private photography studio.
￼
The download function is definitely needed, which is very convenient.I added a batch download.
￼
You can do some settings on the download page.
Then, I think the PC version of the browsing experience really needs to improve.
￼
So you can see the front page has been changed to two columns, and a lot of functions have been added, such as viewing large images, downloading, etc.
Finally, go to Chrome&#x27;s store if you need to. It would be nice if you could give me a 5-star review lmao.
Here is the link:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;iges-instagram-enhancemen&#x2F;lnigkkkfibaajfgcbddjmfjpjpmhhmig" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;iges-instagram-enh...</a>
======
EKSolutions
Whilst this is a good idea, you can already upload images to Instagram without
a dedicated Instagram based plugin. All you have to do is change your
browser's user-agent to match that of a mobile device and you will be able to
see the mobile version of the website.

~~~
pplabs
your method is available as well .we are a startup company and now this is a
MVP test that we can foresee what is need or not .thank you for your good
reply and i will appreciate it if you have any recommend after use of our
extension. could you have a try.

